
Why rent control works - timr
http://www.sfbg.com/politics/2013/05/13/why-rent-control-works
======
anigbrowl
I've never been a very big fan of the Bay Guardian or Tim Redmond's
sanctimonious tone, and I admit I had a good laugh when they finally went out
of business.

However, although this article is flawed it has two things going for it;
pointing out that Prop 13 in California is essentially rent control fro
property taxes and that _All new construction, since 1979, is exempt from rent
control in San Francisco_ a detail overlooked in most discussions of the
subject.

